# Ungültige Verwendung von Null



## ariesdave (8. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

bei folgendem Code


```
If rs.RecordCount > 0 Then rs.MoveFirst
Do While Not rs.EOF
    Text1.Text = (CStr(rs.Fields("Anrede")))
    Text2.Text = (CStr(rs.Fields("Titel")))
    Text3.Text = (CStr(rs.Fields("Vorname")))
    Text5.Text = (CStr(rs.Fields("Name")))
    Text6.Text = (CStr(rs.Fields("Firma")))
    Text7.Text = (CStr(rs.Fields("Strasse")))
    Text8.Text = (CStr(rs.Fields("PLZ")))
    Text9.Text = (CStr(rs.Fields("Ort")))
    Text10.Text = (CStr(rs.Fields("Geburtsdatum")))
    rs.MoveNext
Loop
```

bekomme ich in der zweiten Zeile die Fehlermeldung 'Ungültige Verwendung von Null' - was könnte die Ursache hierfür sein.

Danke für eure Antworten.

Gruß
-dave


----------



## Dario Linsky (8. Juli 2003)

Das ist ein Null-Eintrag in der Datenbank, also ein wirklich leeres Feld - das ist etwas anderes als ein leerer String und VB kann Null-Werte nicht in Strings umwandeln.

Bei Datenbankfeldern, die evtl. NullStrings enthalten könnten, immer entsprechend abfangen:

```
If Not IsNull(rs.Fields("meinFeld")) Then
    MsgBox CStr(rs.Fields("meinFeld"))
End If
```


----------



## ariesdave (9. Juli 2003)

Danke Dario, hat super geklappt...


----------



## rossegger robert (11. September 2003)

Hi Ihr

Eine andere Möglichkeit die Dir da helfen könnte

text1.text = SetText(RS.Fields("Name")


Public Function SetText(Text as Variant) as String
    if isNull(text) then
        SetText = ""
    else
        SetText = Text
    Endif
End Function

Vorteil:
Du brauchst nicht immer ein if ... then für die Abfrage eines Datenbankfeldes sondern nur mehr die Funktion SetText()


----------

